# I love what came in the mail today!



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Ultra goodness! Really diggin the way the uni-directional fiber looks. Now I just got to find the time to build her up!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

My honest and completely unbiased opinion is that that is one megalicious 585 Ultra frame. :thumbsup: What's the build gonna be?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Wheezer. Basically the build will be parts from my current 555 which consists of full SRAM Force group with some new (just ordered) Easton bits for seatpost and handlebar and ofcourse the correct front derailleur size clamp.

It has been a joy to ride the 555 and sadly will be up for sale soon. I just couldn't pass up on the 585.


----------

